# Do you also own a home in the USA?



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

I have been learning a lot from my new expat friends thank you. Our plans have been to retire in 2018 and have a home in the PI but also keep my Patio Home here in Louisville KY. We might spend 6 months at each location a year or what ever suits our needs. 

My wife and I, Filipina, have been married for 30 years and we own a LOT in Antipolo which we plan to build on. 

My question to the group is how many of you own just a home in the PI and not the USA?

If you are doing that, I want to consider this for a number of reasons, can I assume you maintain residency in a particular state in the USA for tax purposes? If so how does this work? For example can I just sell my house in KY and open a PO BOX in KY?

I appreciate your time and all the help!

Thanks Gregg


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

If you sell your house in KY then ideally you want make your state one of those that does not have income tax. If you maintain your state as KY you may have to pay state taxes, dependent on your income level and the sources of income.

You can make a state your home state by getting an address there (via a service such as USA Box) and usually a driver's license and voter registration.

If you don't sell and spend half your time in KY, then you may have to keep KY as your state.


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Don. Thank you for responding. 

Great news that we can sell house and then choose the state which best fits our tax needs. 

KY is a very favorable retirement location tax wise as well if we chose to keep an address here. 

Can I assume others that are living abroad and have no home in the USA are using similar strategies to maintain state residency for tax purposes?

Thanks again for all the advice,
Gregg


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Also, as I understand it and many on here have done, you can simply sell and move to/live in PI as an "expat' (not actually expatriated and denouncing citizenship...which would then end all govt pension/SSDI payments) and that Is your home, and only having to pay Fed Inc tax since still a U.S. citizen getting some stream of income. Only problem being, you still need some way to get your U.S. mail since you Don't want that going to P.I. and being stolen, ID theft issues, etc.....hence, the idea of a USA Box address. Hopefully if you are going in 2018, I'll have about 2 yrs in country by then. Good luck!


----------



## Promis8715 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a house in both the US and PI. I personally can not take the PI for more than a few months at a time. After a while, I feel a need to return to my own country and get away from some of the pressures of the PI. Ex: people always asking for money for whatever reason (and Iv'e heard them all), the power going out, rainy season is a monster, and last but not least, killer typhoons! In fact, the PI has been determined to be one of the most dangerous countries in the world when it comes to natural disasters!

I would say keep your house in the states because you very well might need it someday… I've resorted back to mine on many occasions and would have kicked myself in the butt if I had sold it...best wishes


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

greggw2gs said:


> Hi Don. Thank you for responding.
> 
> Great news that we can sell house and then choose the state which best fits our tax needs.
> 
> ...


I maintain my US presence by way of a mail forwarding service in Las Vegas, NV. I've been doing that since 2006.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I kept my home in the USA. It is rented and the rent is very high in my area. The property manager charges me $100 a month for services. That is the usual fee a realtor charges because they hope I will sell and they get the commission. I have a PO Box in the USA that a relative check and forward my mail. I also have a PO Box in the Philippines at the RAO/VFW. Note: they have plans for retired military 20 years and non retired military.


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> I kept my home in the USA. It is rented and the rent is very high in my area. The property manager charges me $100 a month for services. That is the usual fee a realtor charges because they hope I will sell and they get the commission. I have a PO Box in the USA that a relative check and forward my mail. I also have a PO Box in the Philippines at the RAO/VFW. Note: they have plans for retired military 20 years and non retired military.



Excellent given I spent 7 years in the USAF. Thank you!


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I maintain my US presence by way of a mail forwarding service in Las Vegas, NV. I've been doing that since 2006.


Ever have any issues with just using the mail service with regards to State Tax? Do you also for example have a Nevada Drivers license? Sorry for all the personal questions. Its an important topic. Thanks Gregg


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greggw2gs said:


> Ever have any issues with just using the mail service with regards to State Tax? Do you also for example have a Nevada Drivers license? Sorry for all the personal questions. Its an important topic. Thanks Gregg


Gregg, just sticking my nose in here a minute not fully understanding the thread. However, if you are referring to using local Philippine mail service between here and the States it is not safe, reliable, or secure.
Too many things go missing too often to want to trust it for anything important.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I use my VFW/RAO PO Box for my federal and state (California) Taxes and Social Security. I never had any troubles. The downside is that there are limitations if one has a Philippine address and/or I.P. address. MY social security login no longer works at their website. I could not renew my California driver’s license online. My brother had to do it for me. I use a US Pox for that but my IP address caused troubles.


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Philippines IP Internet address issue with transacting things on a USA address. I can see that. Wow! Never would have thought of that! At the end of the day the IRS would have nothing to complain about say your drivers license was expired etc. From a state residency standpoint I would think expats are doing the best they can. After all you are not living in the USA anymore so... Thanks for the IP Address tip


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Many references to Strong VPN on here to give you a US IP address anywhere you are.....


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

greggw2gs said:


> Ever have any issues with just using the mail service with regards to State Tax? Do you also for example have a Nevada Drivers license? Sorry for all the personal questions. Its an important topic. Thanks Gregg


No, no problem re: State Taxes.
When I file Federal Taxes, I give address here in Philippines as residence and US address as mailing address.
I hold a Philippine Driver's License.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Many references to Strong VPN on here to give you a US IP address anywhere you are.....


I use HMA = Hide My Ass VPN software for any sites that require a US IP address.

I have RAO snail mail, a VOIP number tied to this address and also all of my bank accounts tied to both (US VOIP number and RAO = US mailing address). This eliminated 99% of any issues described for me. I also have to periodically remind my financial institutions that I am in the PI long term.

Back on topic; no I do not own a home in the USA, but my Ex lives in one that I paid for......


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I "Feel" Jon's pain!...My Ex ( Filipina raised in U.S.) lives in house a block off water with Killer view here in WA that I paid for and still "pay" for And is a Hoarded !


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I use HMA = Hide My Ass VPN software for any sites that require a US IP address. I have RAO snail mail, a VOIP number tied to this address and also all of my bank accounts tied to both (US VOIP number and RAO = US mailing address). This eliminated 99% of any issues described for me. I also have to periodically remind my financial institutions that I am in the PI long term. Back on topic; no I do not own a home in the USA, but my Ex lives in one that I paid for......


 Jon thanks for the awesome tips and the smile I needed that!!!! Gregg


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

overmyer said:


> No, no problem re: State Taxes.
> When I file Federal Taxes, I give address here in Philippines as residence and US address as mailing address.
> I hold a Philippine Driver's License.


Is there any problem using a Philippine drivers licence in other countries. I am from Canada and I hold both of them, right now plan to continue that but it could change.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JShannon said:


> Is there any problem using a Philippine drivers licence in other countries. I am from Canada and I hold both of them, right now plan to continue that but it could change.


The last time I went back to the States I had a Philippine lic with me. Visited with the local police there and they seemed to not care one way or another.
Different states and probably Canadian provinces as well have laws on how long you can operate with an out of state or foreign drivers lic.
The main thing is to not let the Philippine license be expired over two years. Doing so causes a lot more hassle in getting a new one back here in the islands..


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Jet Lag, I should have been a bit more specific. Any problem getting a rental car with a Philippine licence that you have seen. Or maybe that is what your answer was referring to?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JShannon said:


> Hi Jet Lag, I should have been a bit more specific. Any problem getting a rental car with a Philippine licence that you have seen. Or maybe that is what your answer was referring to?


Now I understand. Don't know of any problems in renting cars/vans with a local license. Most come with a driver anyway so should make no difference. Be prepared to leave a photo copy of your passports ID page though...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jon1 said:


> I use HMA = Hide My Ass VPN software for any sites that require a US IP address.
> 
> I have RAO snail mail, a VOIP number tied to this address and also all of my bank accounts tied to both (US VOIP number and RAO = US mailing address). This eliminated 99% of any issues described for me. I also have to periodically remind my financial institutions that I am in the PI long term.
> 
> Back on topic; no I do not own a home in the USA, but my Ex lives in one that I paid for......


I have a VoIP line also that I found to be extremely useful! I receive business calls from the USA and when I make calls my number is recognized so I have no troubles. I will try HMA to solve my IP address problem. THANKS!


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> I have a VoIP line also that I found to be extremely useful! I receive business calls from the USA and when I make calls my number is recognized so I have no troubles. I will try HMA to solve my IP address problem. THANKS!



Good stuff thanks...


----------

